# Honey When I Asked You To Wash The Car, I Meant...



## MA-Caver (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh... never-mind...  
[yt]U_sl_bj4z0A&[/yt]

I guess it's not as bad as *THIS* guy... 

[yt]45lkvjX7VPs&[/yt]

Maybe they're married?? To each other?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 14, 2010)

I feel sorry for the child, 

The vids are like two extremes, one lazy woman and one fussy man... confused?

hahaha


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2010)

Stupid is is what stupid does...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 14, 2010)

Lets all hope they don't meet and breed little idiots...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 14, 2010)

I see it's easier to assume she's being stupid rather than practical or even vindictive! For all we know it was her husband/bf (ex) car and she decided she'd had enough of him and cleaned his car for him, hopefully she spread mustard and cress seeds all over the inside too.
Of course the other thing is that she may have covered everything up inside that wasn't waterproof before cleaning something like milk up, anyone ever spilt milk in a car and it's got everywhere you can't clean easily and it stinks?
Someone could have been sick inside the car, you know projectile vomiting everywhere (try getting close to clean that up) or her car could have been vandalised badly by the sort of yobs who defecate and piss everywhere.............. could have been anything tbh.


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes but,

she only sprayed the back seats, her young one looked small enough to warrant a child safety seat, didnt see that removed? No she is just careless and lazy.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 14, 2010)

72ronin said:


> Yes but,
> 
> she only sprayed the back seats, her young one looked small enough to warrant a child safety seat, didnt see that removed? No she is just careless and lazy.


 
And of course if she really were lazy and careless she wouldn't have bothered even washing out would she?


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 14, 2010)

Whether im being politicaly correct or not, and whether she is actually labouring to wash the car or not, Is it not a lazy way to escape doing it properly or what??

I dont give a toss either way, happy to wave the white flag on this one, but you must admit, that looks like a lazy option.

Meh, maybe your right. Maybe shes getting her husband back for something, what does that make her??...
(and no, the answer is not Victorious LOL)


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 15, 2010)

It's just too easy to find videos and post up how stupid the people in them are, at least I suppose this wasn't martial arts. I hate it when people post up videos of people doing martial arts then pull them to pieces move by move especially if they are only white bels  and the point of the posts is to say look how good I am.
People can be stupid, careless,lazy whatever but there's surely no need to crow over them.


----------



## crushing (Feb 15, 2010)

Funny videos, but I also agree with Tez and it has nothing to do with political correctness.  Also, the woman in the first video did not spray the back seat, just the inside of the back doors.

My first thought was:  Jeep Owner!  lol


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 15, 2010)

crushing said:


> Funny videos, but I also agree with Tez and it has nothing to do with political correctness. Also, the woman in the first video did not spray the back seat, just the inside of the back doors.
> 
> My first thought was: Jeep Owner! lol


 
With kids you never know what can end up in your car.
Its not political correctness with me either, I'm just tired of the 'comedy' of others misfortunes. I can find other things to amuse me rather than finding people less fortunate either in luck, brains or any other way than I. It just seems a bit sad pointing out how stupid people are when perhaps they aren't or if they are they can't help it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 15, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> With kids you never know what can end up in your car.
> Its not political correctness with me either, I'm just tired of the 'comedy' of others misfortunes. I can find other things to amuse me rather than finding people less fortunate either in luck, brains or any other way than I. It just seems a bit sad pointing out how stupid people are when perhaps they aren't or if they are they can't help it.


True here... I don't like watching accident videos but still do because of that psychological morbid fascination... But seeing videos of people deliberately doing something and it turns out bad for them... well the thought continuously runs through my mind is WHY?? Why were they trying to do that in the first place? 
Seems that we are a bored lot and that nothing is distracting us enough from the day to day in our lives so we watch stupid videos like these. 
Gotta admit... like Pam's signature says... watching people fall down the steps... still brings a smile to your face.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 15, 2010)

See, I never got into *America's Funniest Home Videos* and other shows like that...  And I didn't see the point in paying for either of the Jackass movies (let alone watching the show)...  I get paid to see plenty of human stupidity on display!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

crushing said:


> Funny videos, but I also agree with Tez and it has nothing to do with political correctness. Also, the woman in the first video did not spray the back seat, just the inside of the back doors.
> 
> My first thought was: Jeep Owner! lol


 
Me too! Me too!
That is exactly how I clean my Jeep. I guess if I have the top on and the person watching doesn't know that the interior is rhino lined, I might look pretty stupid too.


----------

